

How to fix the new Twitter insane layout (for Firefox and chrome) - vrde
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/120041

======
vrde
Dear HN, since I'm a little bit disappointed with the newtwitter newlayout, i
made a tiny greasemonkey script to fix it, and I'm sharing it with you.

The script puts the timeline on the left and fixes also the ">" icons con the
menu sidebar (using "transform: rotate(180deg)") for your viewing pleasure.

1\. install greasemonkey (skip this step if you are using Chrome)

2\. install userscripts.org/scripts/show/120041

3\. profit

P.S.: hope it doesn't look like self-promotion.

